# How to build a weasel box??



## Biggbear

I was wondering if anyone may have a pic of their weasel boxes. I was also wondering about recommended dimensions. I am very new to this trapping thing, and any help would be appreciated. Does the back of the box have to be wire mesh, I saw a pic on-line of one built that way, but I don't see the benefit. I'm not suggesting there is no benefit, I just couldn't figure out what it would be. I assume the object is to get the weasel to come in the hole headed for the back of the box where the bait is, but I couldn't figure out what the object of the wire mesh on the back of the box was. Is it so the weasel finds the bait and can't get to it without going to the other end of the box and in the hole? 

I saw a weasel today that kept coming back out of hiding to check me out. We were only a few feet apart and I was running a compressor, I thought they were supposed to be skittish? I was surprised it was so willing to come up to me. Where he's living should make it fairly easy to trap, and he will make a beautiful life-sized mount.

Thanks for any advice anyone can provide.


----------



## doogie mac

Latest fur-fish-game has great article and how to instructions! Build a couple last week,had a hard time finding the large rat traps.


----------



## U.P. trappermark

I have used everything from coffe cans,shoe boxs to milk jugs. There isnt a standard size that works better than others just a box with bait and a trap. I always put an overhang over the front of the box to keep the snow from building up but just any random size will work, just make sure that when the trap fires that there is enough room for the trap to fully fire in side the box. The main reason for the mesh is for the smell of the bait I would imagine but probibly not necessary. The easyest set to make is the milk jug set, hang bait by a wire from the mikl cap just above the trap and place a jump or a little long spring inside the jug with a notch cut in the jug to compinsate for the spring of the trap. Not very much weight to a milk jug. Beaver meat or Chicken livers work good for me but anything fresh and bloody.

If I could get the camera to work I would post a pic but someone should have a picture handy.


----------



## K-zoo

These were made from scrap T-111 siding. Can't remember the measurements.


----------



## brookies101

Found this on google. Doesnt seem too difficult


----------



## Wizard3686

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=257242&highlight=weasel+trapping


Click that link it has everything you need to know about boxes and how to trap them..


----------



## FREEPOP

If that weasel is in your barn or near your house, he'll make a better mouser than any cat. He will kill chickens and ducks too though.


----------



## Biggbear

Guys- Thanks for the replies, I appreciate your time and help. 

Wizard, I never would have thought there would be a Weasel Guru on here, but if there is such a thing you must be one. I never would have guessed anyone would put so much effort into one of those little critters, thanks for the link, with instruction that good even I should be able to catch one.


----------



## brookies101

Man, you are the "Weasel Guru"!!!!! Thanks alot for throwing up that link. Just got done reading the entire thread, lots of good info there

Thursday is payday, looks like I'm heading over to Lowe's and grabbing some plywood, if I can't find any around the house...


----------



## springdale

I'm no carpenter but here's my attempt at a Weasel Box. I know great camo job!


----------



## Wizard3686

FREEPOP said:


> If that weasel is in your barn or near your house, he'll make a better mouser than any cat. He will kill chickens and ducks too though.



Free you are very correct.. I have a few ppl up here now calling me with weasels in there garage or shop. Ya know if they werent friends i would of trapped them out already. Weasels are great mousers we had one in our house this fall for a while. Talk about a surprise that was.


----------



## Wizard3686

Biggbear said:


> Guys- Thanks for the replies, I appreciate your time and help.
> 
> Wizard, I never would have thought there would be a Weasel Guru on here, but if there is such a thing you must be one. I never would have guessed anyone would put so much effort into one of those little critters, thanks for the link, with instruction that good even I should be able to catch one.



Bigbear Weasels are a very fun critter to chase they dont take much money or time to get in to. I will warn ya tho once you see the white body and black tip tail sticking out of your box you will be hooked on catching more.


----------



## Wizard3686

brookies101 said:


> Man, you are the "Weasel Guru"!!!!! Thanks alot for throwing up that link. Just got done reading the entire thread, lots of good info there
> 
> Thursday is payday, looks like I'm heading over to Lowe's and grabbing some plywood, if I can't find any around the house...



Brookies your welcome for the the link. 

Plywood will make a very good box it just might not last to long. I havent tried it so i cant really comment on how long it will last. I use mostly Cedar for the ones i sell and some of my own use ones are made out of treated wood.


----------



## Wizard3686

springdale said:


> I'm no carpenter but here's my attempt at a Weasel Box. I know great camo job!





Spring nice looking weasel box looks like it will last a very long time. There is only a couple things i would change Would make it lighter to carry and cheaper to make. First get you self some of that hardware cloth i use the 1/4in stuff. Use that to cover up the back of the box instead of the expanded metal. You could also cover the back of the box with a piece of wood then drill a hole and cover that with the hardware cloth instead of the whole back of the box. It will help with snow getting in side of the box.


----------



## GERRYE

You can pick up a replacement board for a dog eared fence for a couple of bucks from the hardware store, Lowes, or Home Depot. Make your first 3 cuts 1' long. 
This will give you the bottom and the sides. To make the ends take the width of the board (the height of the sides)+ the thickness of the bottom board to get the 
length / height you will need. what is left over will make the top.










I used some miniature expanded metal salvaged from a tractor air filter to cover the hole in the back and make a little bait holder, the same could be done with hardware cloth.










For the top I used some cedar slab wood left over from building deer blinds. We use the slab wood for the siding. 




























Hope this helped and good luck with the weasels.


----------



## springdale

Wizard3686 said:


> Spring nice looking weasel box looks like it will last a very long time. There is only a couple things i would change Would make it lighter to carry and cheaper to make. First get you self some of that hardware cloth i use the 1/4in stuff. Use that to cover up the back of the box instead of the expanded metal. You could also cover the back of the box with a piece of wood then drill a hole and cover that with the hardware cloth instead of the whole back of the box. It will help with snow getting in side of the box.


Thanks Wizard, I'll try your updates on my next box. The expanded metal is tiny stuff I used yo make some grills this summer I had a bunch left, I like the old trap jaw for the handle though. I have two out but no action yet, its been a week so I'll let them set a little longer before moving. We had -17 this am BRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!


----------

